# Most effective camo for spring turkey?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

A topic that i've always had rolling around in my head. Aside from staying absolutely still like a statue, I've come to believe that most effective camo during the spring hunt changes; that generally speaking there's difference between the central and southern region, AND what week it is during may.

But what I really would like to know is what pattern do you use (if any), and what pattern do you think is the most effective?

I'll just toss a few out for grins and giggles:

*
Stuff I've used:*

Realtree Max-1 XT:
https://www.realtree.com/realtree-max-1-xt-camo

I think this is more for big game. During my first turkey hunt in the central region, it worked ok for like, the first week. By the 2nd week in may I thought the lack of green made you stand out. I still have some of this stuff, but I RARELY use it. It's just something i use when i've stinked up my other hunting clothes too much.

Realtree Xtra:
https://www.realtree.com/realtree-xtra-camo

Later I switched to this, and again I think it works ok in the central region for like the first 2 weeks of the hunt. But by mid may,I think the spring "green out" makes it stand out a little bit more. One thing that has bothered me with this pattern in general is i think it has too much white in it. Particularly when hunting deer/elk, however, those white bits really break up your outline during graylight if your around alot of gray/dead wood, which isn't uncommon in the central region. Southern region? I'm not so sure this is the best stuff to use, unless your up in elevation with some pines.

Realtree Xtra green:
https://www.realtree.com/realtree-xtra-green-camo

Been using this stuff the most regardless if in central or southern region. Seems to work ok in central though I think that effectiveness might be more to having stuff behind me to break up my silhouette and being still. Again, not so sure about this in the south unless your up in elevation.

*Stuff I've been eyeballing:*
Realtree Max 1:
https://www.realtree.com/realtree-max-1-camo

This stuff looks like it would be far and away the most effective in the southern region, and probably a good bit of central. Honestly I think this might be the overall most effective pattern in Utah no matter what your hunting. What do you think?

Mossyoak Obsession:
https://www.mossyoak.com/camouflage/obsession

Billed as the official camo of the NWTF, I'm not so convinced it's the most effective here in Utah. I think it's designed mainly for the woods back east, not out here in the west. What do you think?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Wear something drab, and be still. :smile:

I've never been particular about camo.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hawglips said:


> Wear something drab, and be still. :smile:
> 
> I've never been particular about camo.


...yup!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Personally I've always been interested in camo. I've read up on the topic more then I care to admit. But I come by it honestly, you could say that in the most formative years of my life, camo is all I ever wore. :mrgreen:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I wear KUIU Verde 2.0 and think its the best for where I hunt. I hunt Turkeys in Timber, I'v had turkeys pick me up pretty quick in my Sitka Subalpine but, never my KUIU.

last season, I called my turkey in pretty close while in my KUIU and gave him some #5 shot to the head, and I wasn't very hidden at all. 2 days later I called a turkey in for my brother (we were both in Sitka Subalpine from head to toe) and as soon as that turkey came into view, he turned and ran.. I personally think that Camo can make a difference since birds see color better than we do but, you can kill them either way. I just like putting all the odds in my favor.

if your a camo guy, I'd say whatever best matches the environment you hunt.
one of the reasons (but not the only reason) why I wear Sitka optifade for waterfowl hunting is because it is a lighter shade of tans which blends in better in our marshes, (and its made from magic fibers crafted by a wizard to shield you from the elements) Again, anything i can do to increase my odds i'll do. 

I'v shot a Turkey with a camo top and some cowboy cut Wranglers on the lower half before too


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> ... Do they really think they look like a bush? Don't they understand that their camo from 100 yards and out just looks like a dark human shape?


.....


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yup, in technical terms, I think that's called "isoluminance".


----------

